# Living in US want to move to Durban



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

My wife and I live in California we want to move to Durban. I'm a general contractor and also a ships carpenter/yacht painter, etc. My wife is a Chiropractor/Phd in Nutrition.

How would one begin to find a sponsor for work? How is the unemployment in Durban for skilled professionals? Does anyone know of a need for a master carpenter on yachts/custom homes? Chiropractor/Nutritionist?

Thank you in advance
(please don't tell me about "all the crime"- there is major crime in any city in the world, I know, I've lived all over it)

Thank you 
Jake


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

captainjakeman said:


> My wife and I live in California we want to move to Durban. I'm a general contractor and also a ships carpenter/yacht painter, etc. My wife is a Chiropractor/Phd in Nutrition.
> 
> How would one begin to find a sponsor for work? How is the unemployment in Durban for skilled professionals? Does anyone know of a need for a master carpenter on yachts/custom homes? Chiropractor/Nutritionist?
> 
> ...


Hi Jake

Unfortunatly your skills are not classed as in short supply in south africa. Your wife however with her medical background would have a better chance of getting a work permit. I would look at getting her in on permenant residence as she has a skill that south africa needs. You would get a visa as accompanying spouse. Once you have permenant residence you are able to work. ]

Best advice is seek advice from a professional, most companyies will give a free assesment.


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

*Thank you*



Stevan said:


> Hi Jake
> 
> Unfortunatly your skills are not classed as in short supply in south africa. Your wife however with her medical background would have a better chance of getting a work permit. I would look at getting her in on permenant residence as she has a skill that south africa needs. You would get a visa as accompanying spouse. Once you have permenant residence you are able to work. ]
> 
> Best advice is seek advice from a professional, most companyies will give a free assesment.


Thanx Stevan, that's most helpful!
Jake


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I suggest you contact the SA Chiropractic association to see if your wifes qualifications will be recognised by the Allied health Workers Society which reports to the SA Medical Council/
I do know that Chiropractic registration is far more strictly controlled in SA than most, SA Chiropracters have to have passed a masters degree.(6 years) and have only really been recognised since 1985.

If your Wife is an AMA qualified Doctor before she became a chiropracter then her American Medical qualifications will not be recognised until she has passed the SA Medical Councils Board Exams (two if I recall) and spent time doing Community Service (two years) before she can go into private practice.
As a qualified Nutritionist she would be on the scarce skills list and would,depending on her degree and wether it is recognised also have to pass certain exams and criteria as well as some community service.

As a Carpenter you would find that you are competing with the local indigenous population and therefore subject to Affirmative action before being granted a work permit.
I suggest you contact the Royal Natal Yacht Club by telephone or email for advice.
I am no longer a member so I have no idea of who the club secretary or Commodore might be.

How long were you in Columbia for?


----------



## captainjakeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I suggest you contact the SA Chiropractic association to see if your wifes qualifications will be recognised by the Allied health Workers Society which reports to the SA Medical Council/
> I do know that Chiropractic registration is far more strictly controlled in SA than most, SA Chiropracters have to have passed a masters degree.(6 years) and have only really been recognised since 1985.
> 
> If your Wife is an AMA qualified Doctor before she became a chiropracter then her American Medical qualifications will not be recognised until she has passed the SA Medical Councils Board Exams (two if I recall) and spent time doing Community Service (two years) before she can go into private practice.
> ...



Thanx for the data.

I can only assume you are joking about Columbia - I didn't mention having been there (I have) and there certainly is a lot of crime there.
Jake


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

captainjakeman said:


> Thanx for the data.
> 
> I can only assume you are joking about Columbia - I didn't mention having been there (I have) and there certainly is a lot of crime there.
> Jake


With the difference that SA 's murders and home invasions are neither Political nor Cartel related, they are comparable Countries.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Jobs in SA*

Hello Jake,

I too live in the U.S and as an ex-S.African want to return, but the job market there is pretty tough.
The Afirmative Action stuff is crazy, as there really is a short supply for skilled workers (and a Master Carpenter is a skilled job), so I don't understand this stuff.

I have years of I.T experience, but every job I've seen advertised in South Africa wants "Affrimative Action (People of Color) candidates. So I'm unable to return.

Your best bet is to go online, check out all the Yacht clubs, Yacht Selling businesses etc. and either contact them directly, ot actually go to Durban for a 3 months vacation and diligently look for a job.

That's what I plan to do. Being there will make a big difference.
Best Of luck
Dan


----------

